# hello?



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi all, Where is every one. I am a newcomer to forums, but lately, no one is on!
check the stats. No spain! Where are you all? I have been on the` alternative sites. but can't we help the people who are starting up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lottsa luv griz


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello,griz.If nobody is here,maybe they got nice weather there in Spain and everybody is out.I'm stuck by the flu,what is going around.That's good in Spain-people can be outside a lot of time.renee


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am here! Fire away - anybody want to talk about the Spain - England game?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I am here! Fire away - anybody want to talk about the Spain - England game?


No not really!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Good, then I'll begin...

How about a character assassination of David James?

For 30 years England has had a tradition of great keepers - Springett, Banks, Shilton, Clemence, Seaman etc Since then? Yes, David Jame had every right to be surprised when Villa scored but in the whole 90 mins I never felt confident with him at the back. The same could not be said for Casillas or Reina. Even without Puyol, Spain never looked troubled. 

Villa's goal was pure class and he has now a Spanish record of scoring in 6 games on a row, 

I like Llorente - big "old fashioned" centre-forward who is not afraid of going in where angels fear to tread and as I was in Juanma's bar (a huge Athletic fan) there was great celebrations as Spain controlled the game. Inisesta, Xavi were mercurial and I thought Senna played as well as I had ever seen him. 

The BIG surprise to me was Sergio Ramos - I have been openly critical of him all season but last night he was marauding down the right and when he was fouled (often) he got up quietly and accepted that a free-kick was fair exchange for being hacked at. Del Bosque can obvioulsy do what Schuster could not! 

Beckham - as much as I am an admirer I think England should be saying adios and not hasta la próxima to him. He was always going to get booked - the only surprise was that the ref was so patient. 

A VERY impressive overall performance by La Roja


What do you think Strav? LOL


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I am here! Fire away - anybody want to talk about the Spain - England game?


I thought it was a brilliant game - the best team won, simple as! Viva Espana! LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Even I, who hates football enjoyed the match. Spain were the best team by far and I wanted em to win YAY!!!

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Even I, who hates football enjoyed the match. Spain were the best team by far and I wanted em to win YAY!!!


Well seems you've finally become indoctrinated to the Spanish way of life.

Hadn't even realised there was a game of kick-bladder on.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Well seems you've finally become indoctrinated to the Spanish way of life.
> 
> Hadn't even realised there was a game of kick-bladder on.


I think me liking football was a "one-off"!!! Where have you been?? the media and the streets were full of it!!???


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You mean you will not be at Alharín de la Torre v Mijas on Sunday at 12,15? 

You amaze me - be there or be square! (As they used to say - NoPasaNada is old enough to remember. )


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> You amaze me - be there or be square! (As they used to say - NoPasaNada is old enough to remember. )


Que?????


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Que?????


I am sure you were being paid a complement, kind regards griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> I am sure you were being paid a complement, kind regards griz



I wouldnt bet on it LOL 

Jo xx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> I wouldnt bet on it LOL
> 
> Jo xx


Allways look on the bright side of life... de dum... de dum etc, griz


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

griz616 said:


> I am sure you were being paid a complement, kind regards griz


Lol I know Steve off Forum, believe me,, he only says I'm a crumblie online, never to my face.....he daren't!!!! 

I'm actually 30 years younger than him, he finds that very difficult to swallow....LOL


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Where have you been?


Here and there - in bits devoid of kick-bladder. It was our village bullfight fair for a start. I make it a habit NOT to frequent the "25 men and a ball" areas of Spain though. Waste of good building land


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Here and there - in bits devoid of kick-bladder. It was our village bullfight fair for a start. I make it a habit NOT to frequent the "25 men and a ball" areas of Spain though. Waste of good building land


Sounds like someone else who does not like football? regards griz


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

While in SA my husband didn't watch football anymore,but cricket,and was telling me how interesting it is.Not for me,I better watch football.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

magnolia said:


> While in SA my husband didn't watch football anymore,but cricket,and was telling me how interesting it is.Not for me,I better watch football.


"CRICKET", that's like watching paint dry!!!!! I think I'll stick to drinking, griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Sounds like someone else who does not like football? regards griz


I think that's UNDERSTATING it. I don't mind the game - just the hype that goes with it.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> I think that's UNDERSTATING it. I don't mind the game - just the hype that goes with it.


I could live with the wages though! griz


----------



## Spence1987 (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I am here! Fire away - anybody want to talk about the Spain - England game?


Please no.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Spence1987 said:


> Please no.


With you saying that I expected everyone to start spouting football, pleased they haven't , but what are the interests that expats in spain have, or have to talk abbout, what hobbies can I look forward to, what is the local topic of conversation in the local bars & restaurants.
also some info on alhaurin de la torre (2930)? I am looking at a property on the net. checked a bit on the net. but I would be interested in some local colour, before I take it any further, thanks all. griz616


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Football, la prensa rosa (gossip press), football, la crisis, the recesssion, corruption, the family (extended), football and any other subject you can steer them on to! 

Alhaurín de la Torre? You have your own expert ...in Jojo!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Football, la prensa rosa (gossip press), football, la crisis, the recesssion, corruption, the family (extended), football and any other subject you can steer them on to!
> 
> Alhaurín de la Torre? You have your own expert ...in Jojo!


thanks steve, 
knew I had heard the place name before but it did not connect.... I will ask her, griz.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> With you saying that I expected everyone to start spouting football, pleased they haven't , but what are the interests that expats in spain have, or have to talk abbout, what hobbies can I look forward to, what is the local topic of conversation in the local bars & restaurants.
> also some info on alhaurin de la torre (2930)? I am looking at a property on the net. checked a bit on the net. but I would be interested in some local colour, before I take it any further, thanks all. griz616


Alhaurin de la Torre is a beautiful town, it is clean, bright, modern and friendly. There are a few ex-pats around, but its not expatfordshire, unlike its sister town up the road Alhaurin El Grande - now thats heaving with brits - including a british chippy (we do go there!), a british newsagents, hairdresser, garages etc.... As I say, its only up the road if you fancy a bit of "little Britain" every now and again or you may like that sorta thing?? We're also close enough to the costas (10 - 20 minute drive to Torremolinos, Benalmadena, fuengirola etc) and Malaga airport is about 15 minutes away. I guess it depends on what you want tho??? Its not a quaint little town, although it does have some narrow streets, pretty areas, parks, town squares etc. And it nestles in the side of the mountains with beautiful views and scenery

Hobbies and stuff around here do tend to revolve around the footie (yuk!!), although theres a bit of motor-cross, racing remote controlled cars (my son likes that), there's a snooker team (mainly brits I think), theres a big leisure centre with a gym, courts, indoor swimming pool and offers all the usual stuff and of course there's the bars and restaurants...!!

where abouts is this property??

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> what are the interests that expats in spain have,


Moaning and whinging basically Griz! About everything! 

But in particular they whine about other Brits (even though they spend most of their time searching for new Brits to fall out with), the rudeness and laziness of the Spanish, the heat, the cold, the prices, the exchange rates, the bureaucracy, the language, the infrastructure, the lack of Brit products and Brit TV channels, etc etc.

It's a real life of misery out here my man!

There's a new sign in all the airports now...."Abandon hope all ye who enter here".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Moaning and whinging basically Griz! About everything!
> 
> But in particular they whine about other Brits (even though they spend most of their time searching for new Brits to fall out with), the rudeness and laziness of the Spanish, the heat, the cold, the prices, the exchange rates, the bureaucracy, the language, the infrastructure, the lack of Brit products and Brit TV channels, etc etc.
> 
> ...



You miserable bu**er LOL

Jo x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> You miserable bu**er LOL
> 
> Jo x


You're still the cutest chick on all the expat forums Jo! 

You stay well clear of that old letch Steve Hall.....he's a bad sort!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Alhaurin de la Torre is a beautiful town, it is clean, bright, modern and friendly. There are a few ex-pats around, but its not expatfordshire, unlike its sister town up the road Alhaurin El Grande - now thats heaving with brits - including a british chippy (we do go there!), a british newsagents, hairdresser, garages etc.... As I say, its only up the road if you fancy a bit of "little Britain" every now and again or you may like that sorta thing?? We're also close enough to the costas (10 - 20 minute drive to Torremolinos, Benalmadena, fuengirola etc) and Malaga airport is about 15 minutes away. I guess it depends on what you want tho??? Its not a quaint little town, although it does have some narrow streets, pretty areas, parks, town squares etc. And it nestles in the side of the mountains with beautiful views and scenery
> 
> Hobbies and stuff around here do tend to revolve around the footie (yuk!!), although theres a bit of motor-cross, racing remote controlled cars (my son likes that), there's a snooker team (mainly brits I think), theres a big leisure centre with a gym, courts, indoor swimming pool and offers all the usual stuff and of course there's the bars and restaurants...!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Jo, We prefer being around spanish bars etc, don't want to be in expat land. Though I will probably have to learn a bit more of the language. At the moment, we live in norfolk, poto's on my album. But need to be in spain, that is the wifes dream regards griz
Sorry I missread you did not ask where I lived yo asked about the property in your area. As near as I can tell the pot code or whatever is 29130 if that does not help I will try to send you a photo, cos I have not yet seen it in the flesh as it were,griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

If you want traditional Spain you want to move up here Griz!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Moaning and whinging basically Griz! About everything!
> 
> But in particular they whine about other Brits (even though they spend most of their time searching for new Brits to fall out with), the rudeness and laziness of the Spanish, the heat, the cold, the prices, the exchange rates, the bureaucracy, the language, the infrastructure, the lack of Brit products and Brit TV channels, etc etc.
> 
> ...


The one at or airports etc over here must say will the last man off the island please switch the lights off, griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> If you want traditional Spain you want to move up here Griz!


hi Xtreme
Where is that then & what does it have to offer, and is there anyone out your way wanting to swap a property, for mine in u.k with cash my way????????
I must admit I prefer the spanish locals, but don't want to be too far out, but at the moment its what's available, I need to pick the best deal I can get regards griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You're still the cutest chick on all the expat forums Jo!
> 
> You stay well clear of that old letch Steve Hall.....he's a bad sort!


I met him a few weeks ago, I bought the first round of coffees, my friend (rosepapergirl) bought the next round and then it was Steves turn and......... he had to dash off!!! LOL 

Only joking, he was lovely!!!!

Jo x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> hi Xtreme
> Where is that then & what does it have to offer, and is there anyone out your way wanting to swap a property, for mine in u.k with cash my way????????
> I must admit I prefer the spanish locals, but don't want to be too far out, but at the moment its what's available, I need to pick the best deal I can get regards griz


I have a friend who wants to do a house swap - their villa here for a comparable priced house in the UK. PM me if you're interested

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Thanks for that Jo, We prefer being around spanish bars etc, don't want to be in expat land. Though I will probably have to learn a bit more of the language. At the moment, we live in norfolk, poto's on my album. But need to be in spain, that is the wifes dream regards griz
> Sorry I missread you did not ask where I lived yo asked about the property in your area. As near as I can tell the pot code or whatever is 29130 if that does not help I will try to send you a photo, cos I have not yet seen it in the flesh as it were,griz



29130 is the whole area of Alhaurin de la torre, el grande I think and beyond, so it doesnt help

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I met him a few weeks ago, I bought the first round of coffees, my friend (rosepapergirl) bought the next round and then it was Steves turn and......... he had to dash off!!! LOL
> 
> Only joking, he was lovely!!!!
> 
> Jo x


Mmmm, this was the same guy who changed his shirt, washed behind his ears and waited for Jojo to appear last Monday but ......

Oh well, not the first time I have been stood up by a beautiful woman ...or even an ugly one!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> hi Xtreme
> Where is that then & what does it have to offer, and is there anyone out your way wanting to swap a property, for mine in u.k with cash my way????????
> I must admit I prefer the spanish locals, but don't want to be too far out, but at the moment its what's available, I need to pick the best deal I can get regards griz


**If you are looking in this area and are not 100% focused on any particular house there are some amazing bargains. Don't dream of paying within 30% of the asking price and then negotiate down! I get hundreds of bank reposessions every week and some people are taking a kicking at the moment. GREAT opportunities for you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Mmmm, this was the same guy who changed his shirt, washed behind his ears and waited for Jojo to appear last Monday but ......
> 
> Oh well, not the first time I have been stood up by a beautiful woman ...or even an ugly one!!


....and when i did turn up, i wandered around the streets around Fuengirola fair ground, getting no reply on your mobile!! 

Never mind, next time I'm over that way I'll try again

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...wrong number? NOTHING on my screen! 

You are always welcome, as you know...as is anybody else if they make it to expatshire.


----------

